# لماذا ترتدي الراهبات خمار وحجاب المسلمات



## يا رب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

نعم هذا سؤال غريب لكن فوجئت باحد الراهبات في صفحة الوفيات وهي ترتدي زي المسلمات حتى اني شككت ان تكون مسلمة لكن لما قرات الكلام فهمت فهلا من احد يجيب لماذا ترتدي الراهبات الحجاب رغم كرهكم له ؟؟؟


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مجرد تخمين 

المسيحية في بدايتها كانو جميع معتنقيها من النساء يلبسن الحجاب 

الى ان ظهر مجموعة من المحرفين " امثال الي ظهرو لنا اليوم في العالم الاسلام "

وفعلو ما فعلو  وبعض المتدينيين تمسك به 

الى ان اصبح للمتدينيين فقط  

وهم يريدون فعل نفس الشئ مع الاسلام


----------



## يا رب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> مجرد تخمين
> 
> المسيحية في بدايتها كانو جميع معتنقيها من النساء يلبسن الحجاب
> 
> ...


 


ولاي شيء يرمز هذا الحجاب ولماذا كانهم مسلمين ملتزمين ولماذا باقي المسيحيات لا يرتدين منه شيء فهل الراهبات دلالة التدين اما الباقيات غير متدينون ومعنى هذا ان الكل غير الراهبات غير متدينات شكرا لحسن تفهمك واجابتك


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*هذا وقار*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي يارب*




يا رب قال:


> نعم هذا سؤال غريب لكن فوجئت باحد الراهبات في صفحة الوفيات وهي ترتدي زي المسلمات حتى اني شككت ان تكون مسلمة لكن لما قرات الكلام فهمت فهلا من احد يجيب لماذا ترتدي الراهبات الحجاب رغم كرهكم له ؟؟؟


 
*سؤال غريب فعلاً*
*ولكن ثق أن الراهبات لم يرتدين زي المسلمات لأن هذا زيهن فعلاً *
*وهذا قبل ظهور الأسلام بثلاثة قرون*
*وهذا كما جاء في قوانين الرهبنة الموضوعة في القرن الثالث*
*ماشي*​ 
*وأيضاً سأضيف*

*الحجاب هذا كما تسميه هو رمز للوقار يا أخي *
*فليست كل من لبست الحجاب هذا صارت غير البشر*
*وليست كل من لم ترتديه ننعتها بالمنحرفة والغير متدينة*​ 
*فالديانة الحقيقية هي الديانة التي تنبع من الداخل من القلب وبغض النظر عن منظري وشكلي الخارجي*​*سلام*


----------



## يا رب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااااي أخي يارب*
> 
> 
> ...


 
*اوكيه لكن الا ترى ان الخارج دائما ما يدل على الخارج بمعنى ان الراقصة خليعة هل لو رايتها ستقول انها متدينه اكيد لا من ملابسها ستعرف انها راقصة بغض النظر عن ديانتها اليس كذلك *
*ومقصدي من هنا ان الفرد بشكله الخارجي للناس فالناس لا ترى الداخل فكل اناس ترى الخارج *


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي انا مسلم !!


----------



## a moslim (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وغفرانه

اعتقد بان الامر امر
وان ما امر به الله من اوامر
لم تنزل الى فلان او فلان
انما لكل الناس عامة فما تحليلكم لعدم لبس المسيحيات له

اعتقد انك ستسالني ولماذا لا تلبسه كل المسلمات:
اقول:
انه قلة دين......ابتعد الناس عن الاسلام وانجرفوا نحو شهواتهم......ولكن لا تخف ايها الكريم فان الله سيعاقبهن على ما اقترفن من عدم الاستجابة له

وانت ما ردك؟


----------



## artamisss (2 نوفمبر 2006)

* بص يا بنى ي اللى فتحت الموضوع اصلا   زمان فى بدايات المسيحيه  كانت الحشمه والوقار  مطلوبه بين الشعب المسيحى لان تيار اللهو والمجون كانت منتشرة فى عصر  الرومان  بطريقه فظييييييعه  بالاضافه الى ان  ده كان زى  معظم السيدات فى الفترة دى  ده حاااااااجه 

الراهبات اذا كانو بيلبسوا  فاده لانهم توارثوة عبر الاجيال اولا   ثانيا  لانهم زاهدين فى الدنيا ومافيها  فامتفرقش بقى  لبست  طرحه كبيرة او مالبستش  هى بتلبس  الخمار الطويل  على راسها  وبتقص شعرها خالص    كانها بتقول لربنا  انا زهدت فى الدنيا فى كل شيئ  علشان مفيش حاجه تعوضنى   او تشتت ذهنى عنك  انا معنتش  هاهتهم  باجمل حاجه  ادتها للمراه 
انا هاهتم فيما  لحياتى  معاك وبس 


لكن ده لايعنى  ان شعر المراه  عورة زى مابتقولوا  لو كان غلط ما كنش ربنا خلقه  اصلا 
ربنا  اعطى الشعر للمراه تااااااج على راسها 
ولكن ايصح وقت الصلاة مثلا  انها تقف بتاجها  ده قدام عرش السما والارض  لاء لازم تغطيه 
وهو ده اللى مطلوب 
لكن احنا مابنكرهش الخمار ولا الحجاب  لكن اذا كانت الناس واخده بصورة عفويه انه رمز للتدين   ويستر العورات    عورات ايه اللى هايسترها  انا كل البنات زمايلى المسلسمن معايا فى الجامعه مش  محجبين  وناس قمه فى الاحترام  والادب  والتدين اللىفعلا على حق 
لكن انا بقول فعلا ان اللى يلبسوا خمار  كانه رمز دينى  وامر الهى  على انه ستر للعورة 
انا بعتبرة فعلا متطرف دينى  *


----------



## bdee (2 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> *
> 
> لكن ده لايعنى  ان شعر المراه  عورة زى مابتقولوا  لو كان غلط ما كنش ربنا خلقه  اصلا
> *



الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
الحجاب 
1Cor:11:5: 5 وأما كل امرأة تصلّي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه ))
1Cor:11:6: 6  إذ المرأة أن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها.وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط ))

النقاب
Sg:4:1: 1. ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت ( نقابك)شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد ))

نعم اخي الكريم شعر المراه عورة


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*ليس عورة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أخي bdee*
*كل ما قلته لا يؤكد أن شعر المرأة عورة*
*فإن كان عورة أذن لماذا خلقه الله لماذا؟*
*هل الله يخلق شئ دون سبب وهل يخلق شئ غير مناسب*
*لا يا أخي الله كامل وكل ما خلقه كامل وغاية في الجمال والروعة *
*وله أسباب خلقته*
*لأن الله لايسير بمنطق الناسخ والمنسوخ مثلاً "أعذرني علي تشبيهي"*
*يخلق شئ ليزين المرأة به ثم يقول بعد ذالك أنه عورة*​ 



bdee قال:


> وأما كل امرأة تصلّي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه


 
*هنا ذكرت حالتي الصلاه والتنبأ فهل يا أخي يستحق للمرأة أن تصلي وتتنبأ وهي مكشوفة الرأس **لالالالا*
*فهنا يجب أن تغطي رأسها لأنها في محضر الله*
*فهذا وقار ومخافة من رب السماء والأرض *
*"مخافة وليس خوف مع أنه يستوجب الخوف منه"*​ 


bdee قال:


> إذ المرأة أن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها.وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط ))


 
*نفس المعني الوقار وأيضاً حتي لا تكون عثرة لغيرها*​ 


bdee قال:


> ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت ( نقابك)شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد


 
*النقاب *
*وحتي النقاب كان لنا*
*هنا يا أخي الغزل له رموز*
*وإن كان كقولك*
*ما المشكله هنا*
*فالحبيبة تتغطي بالنقاب كوقار لأنها تقطن بين رعاء الغنم *
*وستعرف هذا إن أكملت هذا السفر*
*ويالتك تقرأ هذه الأيه جيداً*
*فالحبيب هنا تغزل أيضاً في شعر حبيبته *
*فبعد أن مدحها علي وقارها غازلها بحب عن جمالها*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الا تغطي  انت عورتك ؟ 

اذن لماذا خلقها الله 

اكشفها :d


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*أرد أزاي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي نهج البلاغة*



نهج البلاغة قال:


> الا تغطي انت عورتك ؟
> 
> اذن لماذا خلقها الله
> 
> اكشفها :d


 
*هل أعتبر هذا سؤال أم أستهزاء*​*ولكن سأعتبره سؤال*

*أخي الله لم يخلق أي شئ ليس له قيمة فتلك العورة لها قيمة كبيرة *
*وهي ليست للنجاسة أنما لأجل تمجيد الله في أقامتي له نسلاً*​ 
*وقل لي ........*
*هل لأنها عورة وأنا أغطيها *
*أأخذها هي المثال والقدوة لأغطي باقي أجزاء جسمي*
*وهنا أنا قلت يا أخي أن شعر المرأة ليس عورة وتغطيته من أجل الوقار *​ 
*فشعر المرأة هو تاجها الشخصي "تاج شخصي" *
*وليس للعامة فالمرأة تتزين من أجل رجلها*
*ولاتتزين من أجل أخر *
*فشعرها هو تاجها الشخصي*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انا لا استهزء بأحد 

ليس فقط المطلوب المظهر ( اي تغطي راسها وخلاص )

انما المفروض انه باطنها ينعكس على مظهرها وليس الظاهر يختلف عن الباطن 

اذ لا معنى لمرأة لابسة العباية و هي *** 

كذلك المرأة التي من داخلها عفيف يجب ان تكون اكثر وقارا 

وترتدي البس الشرعي كي لا تمتد لها ايدي الشياطين


----------



## Twin (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*متفقون*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي نهج البلاغة*



نهج البلاغة قال:


> انا لا استهزء بأحد


 
*سامحني علي سوء فهمي ولكن كانت صيغة السؤال تحمل هذا المعني*​ 


نهج البلاغة قال:


> ليس فقط المطلوب المظهر ( اي تغطي راسها وخلاص )
> 
> انما المفروض انه باطنها ينعكس على مظهرها وليس الظاهر يختلف عن الباطن
> 
> ...


 
*متفقون في هذا فأين المشكله أذن*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ما في مشكلة


----------



## artamisss (3 نوفمبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
> الحجاب
> 1Cor:11:5: 5 وأما كل امرأة تصلّي أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى فتشين رأسها لأنها والمحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه ))
> 1Cor:11:6: 6  إذ المرأة أن كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها.وان كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق فلتتغط ))
> ...



 طب ي عنى قالك تتغطى  وتكشف  ومعرفش ايه لكن ماقالش  انه عوة  ولا انت هاتفسر على مزاجكك
وبعدين  ماهو ربنا خلق  حواء  كان خالقها  بخمار  ولا بابشيارب 
ماهى كانت  طبييعيه وبعدين زمان  كان الرجاله والستات بيغطوا شعرهم  والا بقى على كده العرب بتوع دلوقتى دول  رجاله اى كلام  حكايه الخمار  والايشارب والحجاب دى عوايد ابتكارها البشر  وربنا امر بيها فى حاله الصلاة 
وماتقارنش  فروق الزمن والمورثوات بالدين  ها  الدين حياه مش امر


----------



## يا رب (4 نوفمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *أخي bdee*
> *كل ما قلته لا يؤكد أن شعر المرأة عورة*
> ...



عموما ارجو ان يكون لديك رد وشكرا


----------



## Twin (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*لدي رد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي يارب*

*أرجو منك الأقتباس الصحيح*




يا رب قال:


> عموما ارجو ان يكون لديك رد وشكرا


 
*بالتكيد لدي رد *
* وإن كنت غير ذلك لمضيت*​ 


يا رب قال:


> اوكيه معنى كلامك ان لا شيء خلقه الله يجب ان يغطى اذن فالاعضاء التناسلية لا يجب اخفاؤها فلماذا خلقها الله


 
*أرجو منك قراءة الموضوع جيداً*​ 


يا رب قال:


> فلماذا خلقها الله



*الله خلقها لمجد أسمه القدوس*
*فبها نقيم له نسلاً ليمجد أسمه في الأرض*​ 


يا رب قال:


> وثانيا اود ان اسالك سؤال شخصي الا ترى ان المراة التي تظهر شعرها تحرك فيك شهوة فتفكر انك تود ان تلمسه وتلمسها وهي ليست لك وكم من امراة اعطتك هذا الش افرض معي انك غير قادر على الارتباط بكل هؤلاء


 
*هذه شهوة حيوانية*
*الله خلقنا بغيرها*
*خلقنا ذو طبيعة خيرة لا يشوبها الشر*
*ولكن الإنسان أرد أن يحولها لطبيعة شريرة ليشبع شهواته*
*فهل هذا من الله أن نخطئ*​ 


يا رب قال:


> ومن ناحية اخرى كيف تامر المراة ان تظهر تخفي باقي جسدها وتظهر شعرها الفتنه


 
*مش فاهم*
*وعامة نحن لم نأمر أحد*
*فكل ما نحن نفعل عن حب*​ 


يا رب قال:


> معنى كلامك ان الله موجود فقط ساعة الصلاة وفي باقي الاوقات لا وان كان ما تقوله صحيح كان على الرجال ايضا ان يغطوا شعرهم


 
*أنت فهمت هكذا فهذا شأنك أنت*
*ولكن يا أخي الله موجود في كل مكان*
*وهو يحبنا ونحن نحبه*

*وبالنسبة لفكرة الرجال يغطوا شعورهم*
*هذا كان موجود فالرجل لايتباهي بشعره*
*ولكنها العدات والتقاليد الجديدة *
*ولكن قلي هل هذا يفرق معك في شئ أن يغطي الرجال شعورهم ؟*​ 


يا رب قال:


> مع ان هذه النقطة غريبة بعض الشيء كيف لا تخاف من الله كيف يجمد قلبك فلا تخشع ولا تبكي عجبا



*أخي هناك فرق بين المخافة والخوف*
*حاول أن تبحث عن معناهما وستفهم ما أنا أقصد*​ 



يا رب قال:


> Sg:4:1: 1. ها أنت جميلة يا حبيبتي ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان من تحت ( نقابك)شعرك كقطيع معز رابض على جبل جلعاد ))
> 
> *النقاب
> وحتي النقاب كان لنا*
> ...




*أخي لماذا لم تعقب علي هذه النقطة*
*أليست هذه الأيه أنت من أحضرتها دون أن تدرك معناها *
*وهذا كان ردي*
*فأين تعقيبك*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## bdee (5 نوفمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> طب ي عنى قالك تتغطى  وتكشف  ومعرفش ايه لكن ماقالش  انه عوة  ولا انت هاتفسر على مزاجكك
> وبعدين  ماهو ربنا خلق  حواء  كان خالقها  بخمار  ولا بابشيارب
> ماهى كانت  طبييعيه وبعدين زمان  كان الرجاله والستات بيغطوا شعرهم  والا بقى على كده العرب بتوع دلوقتى دول  رجاله اى كلام  حكايه الخمار  والايشارب والحجاب دى عوايد ابتكارها البشر  وربنا امر بيها فى حاله الصلاة
> وماتقارنش  فروق الزمن والمورثوات بالدين  ها  الدين حياه مش امر



ولكن الله لم يذكر شيئ عاطل 

نقرأ في الاصحاح الرابع و العشرين من سفر التكوين و رفعت رفقة كذلك عينيها ورأت اسحاق فترجلت عن الجمل و سألت العبد.. "من هذا الرجل الماشي في الحقل للقائنا ؟ فقال العبد هو سيدي فتناولت الحجاب و تغطت)   لماذا تغطت 

و في الاصحاح الثامن و الثلاثين من نفس السفر "... فقيل لثامارا: هو ذا حموك قادم لتمنه لجز غنمه فنزعت عنها ثياب ترملها و تبرقعت و تلفعت و جلست عند مدخل عينايم التي على طريق تمنة) لماذا تلفعت

و يدعو الأب المسيحي كلمنت السكندري َClément Alexandre (150-223م) المرأة الى تغطية كامل جسدها كلما خرجب من البيت لان هذا النوع من اللباس هو الذي يحميها من نظرات الرجال فاذا وضعت الخمار على وجهها حمت الرجل من أن يقع في الخطيئة و لاكتساب شرعية للخمار يرى هذا الأب أن الخمار مشيئة الكلمة الربانية التي تأمر المرأة أن تصلي و هي محجبة  وسار على هديه الأب ترتوليا Tertullion (160-230م) من أشهر الأباء المسيحين في زمنه فأوجب على المراة أن تضع خمارا و تستر وجهها بنقاب و أن تخفي مفاتنها و لا تعتني بجمالها الطبيعي و تسعى اى القضاء عليها لأن ذلك الجمال يمثل خطرا كبيرا على الرجل و لا تقل حدة تلك الخطورة الا اذا حجبت المرأة جسدها من قمة الراس الى أخمص القدمين 
وشكرآ لمسؤالى المنتدى


----------



## يا رب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*ولما كان شعر المراة تاجها اذن لماذا تحلقه نساؤكم ولا تعرف ان كانت رجل ام امراة من الخلف *


----------



## Twin (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*نساؤنا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي يارب*



يا رب قال:


> *ولما كان شعر المراة تاجها اذن لماذا تحلقه نساؤكم ولا تعرف ان كانت رجل ام امراة من الخلف *


 
*نساؤنا *
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*عجبي*
*نساؤنا نحن*
*علي أساس أن مصر والشرق الأوسط كلها مسيحيون فلذالك حكمت أن كل من يعمل "الكارية" حلق الشعر كالرجل*
*تصير مسيحية*
*عجبي*
*عامة دقق النظر يا أخي جيداً في النساء التي تسير في الشوارع *
*كي تتأكد*​ 
*سلام*


----------

